# My journey begins from Nabba Toned Figure to UKBFF Bikini Competitor



## Farrah (May 31, 2012)

Hello everyone!

Under strict orders guys and girlies so here it is my journal on the progression, journey, ups and downs and decisions on changing from what im used to , to something completley new!

I started the year out as carrying on with my usual of competing as a Toned figure competitor in Nabba Fed, i had some brilliant support behind me and Jon Bridges of IronMan Gym Preston, took me under his wing along with the co support of Trained Figure competitor Aynita Kenyon. All supplements and protien used were Extreme Nutrition through my pre-contest prep.

After gaining top 6 at the Nabba North West this year there were mixed feelings about placings, where i should take my path as an athlete in the sport etc.

So after much discussion, i decided that going to UKBFF as a new bikini competitior could benefit me and help take me further in the sport i want to.

I have been very fortunate to have the support of Extreme Nutrition, to which i am now a sponsored athlete, I have been taken under the wing now of professionals inthe buisness, great company and want to succeed, my diet plan, way of training and food prep has now all changed, and I am giving and recieving weekly feedback through my trainers at Core Fitness Gym and Managing Director of my sponsor.

I started out just over 2 weeks properly on my diet, before my 1st competiton will be on the 23rd September in Leeds which as i know is a very big show and will have some fantastic quality competitors.

My weight 2 weeks ago was 10st 5 - Training still at 4 days with 3 days rest and cardio x2 am and pm everyday for 45-50mins.

My weight at present 9st 11 - Training still as above

My meal intake per day is 6 meals a day and on training days I also use Extreme Build and Recover after training.

Photos are being taken through my process/changes of bodyshape etc. But guess what? not going to let you see just yet as im keeping it all under wraps until i get onstage.

I will try my best to blog daily on training, dieting, if im sick on my hours refeed like i nearly was last saturday on my first ever refeed through my diet, was not a pretty sight! :yuck:

Talkc soonies and hope you enjoy my upcoming posts/blogs ... anything you wanna ask feel free too and if your someone who knows me personally or seen me compete I would prefer constructive criticism thanking you muchly :humble:


----------



## LBREED (Jul 19, 2011)

Will be keeping a close eye on this journal...??? ;-) lol


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

As I am helping Farrah with her prep I need to keep pictures of her progress so they will appear here as she approaches the show.

View attachment 4362


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Look forward to watching the progress and hope you stick around regularly to help bring some much needed female members to the board.


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Subbed, good luck


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

Having competed with you looks like we are going in opposite directions, but you have a different figure/physique and bikini may suit you better. Only time and proper preparation will tell and you look like you have a great team behind you.

By the way have you left Cumbria?


----------



## Farrah (May 31, 2012)

yes i have now left cumbria, i decided a change in career and coming bk to the southern hemisphere was what i needed.

Its not setting stone that im doing bikini class yet due to my v-taper and how i come in as weeks progress, element of surprise and all that!

All i know is that i will no longer compete in nabba federation and want to achieve greater things with ukbff and hopefully one day ifbb, i have dreams/goals that with hard work are achievable. I've wasted enough time since 2010 with nabba... onwards and upwards xxx


----------



## Farrah (May 31, 2012)

So then since coming bk after my re-visit with the extreme team, more pics have been taken and there's happiness with my progress so all good, not much has changed dieting wise which was a bonus i guess as we all know what it feels like to have bits removed lol!

Thursday i had a great shoulder session, assisted by Lewis Breed at Core fitness gym in Plymouth, and o my did i feel the burn! Shoulders have always been a weak part of mine and especially my rear delts, so fingers crossed it will pay off!

Ill try and post next week on progress/ weight etc and ill tell you how the hour refeed goes this weekend, ill try not to try and shove as much in this time lol

xxxx


----------



## Farrah (May 31, 2012)

thank you dorsey xxx:thumb:


----------



## Hunnington (Jul 19, 2012)

Keep focused on your goals and listen to the team behind you as they can pick you up when the going gets tough!

One of JD Dewadu top tips for me and I swear by it "stay positive and believe in your dreams and always picture yourself achieving the goals during every workout"


----------



## Farrah (May 31, 2012)

thanku hunni x


----------



## ElleMac (Sep 20, 2011)

Hope this goes well for you, I think you've made a great and beneficial decision, you're lucky to have the best in Britain helping out. In terms of progress, Aar said last night that I made more progress in 6 months than he did in 2 years because I did everything right from day one, which I'm very grateful for. I'm watching! X


----------



## Farrah (May 31, 2012)

Thankyou Elle, as you saw from today im a miserable git! hahaha! xxx

Im sorry that i havent been continuing to write my journey to anyone thats been wanting to follow, i have been very busy as of late, moving, traveling, settling into my new job along with dieting and training, all of them combined has been very hard im not going to lie!

I have been on a ketogenic phase of my diet now for 12 days and its still not over yet, along with cardio for an hour twice a day ( am and pm ) along with my muscle group training for 4 days a week.

Im so tierd and to be quite frank have no energy and feel like ****e!

Even at work ive cried over the stupidiest of things and every night my body just aches all over, anyone who competes knows how much ure body just wants to say f**k off at the final hurdle and yep thats just what mine wants to do hahaha! nothing like abit of honesty eh?? haha!

I think Extreme will be putting another progress pic of me soon.. see its not just me thats slacking ( ill prob get my arse kicked for that )

I've been training at pro strength this week, really good gym, last night trained with an excellent natural bnbf past winner in figure Jo Fairbairn, did shoulders, bis and tris and a wee bit of core , i nearly cried twice and vomited twice... my head went dizzy about twice too... made the funny noises and the funny faces whilst training.... took it right out of me... then it was dragging myself onto the excerise bike when i got home.. and by god i felt like my legs werent part of my body!

Today has been a very moody day! Off to train legs and core tonight.... so ill get prepared to be coming out like Jon Wayne!!

My weight has gone down since last writing my blog... ive come in at alot of places which im very pleased at, and having the photos taken at the same time each week in the same pose is very beneficial and has encouraged me more as ive seen my progress, more so when you try and look at yourself in the mirror everyday.!

Like i said sorry again for the delay but i have a brain of a goldfish right now! but gotta keep swimming haha famous words of dory the fish from nemo!

Speak soonies xxx


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Here you go folks, this is how Farrah looks just now.

I'll post an updated picture next week.

View attachment 4455


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Big diff between the two pics, looking great!


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Extreme said:


> Here you go folks, this is how Farrah looks just now.
> 
> I'll post an updated picture next week.
> 
> View attachment 4455


Awesome!!!


----------



## ElleMac (Sep 20, 2011)

Well done Farrah you're looking great. You're nearly there! X

Sent from my HTC Desire S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Farrah (May 31, 2012)

Right so its my final days in counting now till sunday, my first ever UKBFF competition... and in a brand new class!! BIKINI!! so strange to think im going from doing nabba toned posing to t-walking and strutting! This week im not going to lie i feel like utter crap! just always tierd and my whole body is aching to be honest. Still on ketogenic diet and still doing my cardio 2x daily am and pm, im still training this week at pro strength, i feel it will benefit me rather than not.

My body has changed dramatically and all within 6weeks, so many athletes would of been dieting for longer, but my body adapts to it alot better now due to competing at the beginning of the year.

I've ordered my new bikini and nope im not going to tell you what colour but it has been extremley hard deciding considering my hair is purple! First ever bikini competitor with that colour hair im guessing, but who said purple cant be glam! :thumb

I'll also be wearing Lynsey Beatties new tan when im on stage which i cant wait to try and also to show it off for her!

I have to admitt i couldnt have got where i am now if it werent for the continued support from EXTREME they have been my rocks aswell as mentors and have helped changed my body and diet etc to suit my new fed/cat, there supplements and protiens have been used throughout and when you see me on stage you will see just how well its helped me along with my hardwork in the gym, and id like to thank the people that have helped train me in the gym and put up with my moaning and groaning, crying, sweat, strange noises etc, and probably annoying banter about crap! So many thanks to the lads at Furness Health Studios in Barrow In Furness, Jon Bridges at Ironman Gym Preston, Lewis Breed and Stuart Core from Core Fitness Gym Plymouth and Doug, Jo and Liam from Extreme who have been training me at my new gym pro strength.

Ill try and post daily now up until sunday when ill be at Leeds hopefully rocking the stage and putting smiles on everyones faces including my own!

xxx


----------



## LBREED (Jul 19, 2011)

Final week farah!! It will be a few weeks since I have seen you, so will be interesting to see the transformation from then until sunday!!! I love the last week, watching your body change daily through food and water manipulation!!! All the best for this last week ;-)


----------



## ElleMac (Sep 20, 2011)

Hope the last week goes well for you, I'll see you this week! X

Sent from my HTC Desire S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

I took another picture of her tonight, as you can see below!

View attachment 4476


There have been definite improvements, she's not given herself much time to prepare so everything is having to be pretty intense but we'll get her there.


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

I can see your legs are looking fuller and rounder, which I think is the bikini look?


----------



## Farrah (May 31, 2012)

As Extreme have said i have made it very hard on myself, ive achieved what i have in 5 weeks, which as any competitive athlete would know is not long atall. I've pushed myself harder in regards to training and my diet. It hasnt been easy, i trained chest and back on monday and i trained shoulders and tris and did some core work also last night. Last night was my last training session until stage time which is sunday as you all know. Im still doing my cardio and im still doing some core work, the sort of core work that you can do at home lol!

My diet hasnt changed its still ketogenic and water input is still the same!

I got abit excited today as my new bikini and shoes arrived, had to get everything new, coz even with the shoes you arent allowed a platform part to the shoe and when i did nabba toned figure i was allowed, so im very happy, my bikini came from gymbunny swimwear which is a new company that have started, mainly deal with bikini athletes and my shoes came from an online shop called unze! So im a happy bunny in that instance.

My cardio is becoming a struggle for me with the lack of energy i have right now and even more difficult when you getting up at 5.30am at work for 8.30am then not getting home till 6ish etc.. so long days for me! But its all worth it and im hoping that when im at leeds i see a few people that i recognise and get some much needed support as trust me when it gets to it i will be nervous!

Still practising my posing everyday so it becomes more fluent... just gotta get this t-walk down to a tea and ill be fine!

xxxx


----------



## Farrah (May 31, 2012)

my legs have actually got smaller.. especially my calfs and ive come in alot at my upper thighs/hips... bikini class like your thighs/quads to be full but lean.. just not too hard x


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

There will be another picture after I get a look at her tonight so we'll see where she's up to then.


----------



## LBREED (Jul 19, 2011)

That little you were carrying on your back when I looked at you last have come right down!! Looking good farrah... Nice work doug ;-)


----------



## glod (Aug 15, 2011)

very good progress, looking sweet good luck with ur comp


----------



## ElleMac (Sep 20, 2011)

Nice work!

Sent from my HTC Desire S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hunnington (Jul 19, 2012)

Good luck for the weekend. Keep working on the posing it will build confidence leading to good overall stage presence!!

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Farrah (May 31, 2012)

Thankyou Lewis! much appreciated.. you should see me now ud be a happy bunny! x Thankyou elle once again and for continuing to support me x Thankyou Hunni, are you going to be there?? yes ive been practicing in my bedroom and doing the t-walk in my living room lol! trying to see what poses suit me best, did it with the new bikini and shoes last night too which upped my confidence abit more.

So ive been given my final instructions now from here on thru to sunday, cardio is being kept in till my last cardio sesh friday evening, then its safe to say im going to give the excercise bike a wee kiss and a cuddle and say chow chow until next week hhaha! Ive now stopped taking my extreme glutamine complex now but all my other supplements are staying as they are.

Now its just, waxing, tan, packing and then off to leeds saturday eve, then showtime sunday,! all i know is ive tried my best to achieve what i have in such a short space of time, i want to win course i do but i know im in the toughest qualifyer, fingers crossed, hope i do myself proud and extreme nutrition proud xx


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Farrah's most recent progress picture;

View attachment 4495


She's come in much more this week, lets see what happens Sunday!


----------



## ElleMac (Sep 20, 2011)

Afraid I can't make it this time, family commitments! I'll be messaging for updates though! Go get it and do your best! x

Sent from my HTC Desire S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

Good luck tomorrow, I'll be following the show a friend from Cumbria who use compete in Trained Figure and Toned is entering Bodyfitness.


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Who was it Rose, was it Vanessa?


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

Extreme said:


> Who was it Rose, was it Vanessa?


Yes I believe she got 3rd place but wasn't as tight as she could be in midsection, she had a stomach upset during the final week or something.

How did BB find Bikini I hear both female BF and Bikini were tough classes.


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Bikini is a joke, they don't want any muscle, just a stick with tits!

The best figure in the bikini class didn't place after winning bikini at Muscle Mania, they said she should have done body fitness so I asked why they didn't tell her that and they replied it's not their job to do that and so that means they let people enter the wrong class and then the person has to come back and enter the right one!

I think that's odd considering how much time they spend making sure the men are in the right class!

I don't think the bikini class has ANYTHING to do with bodybuilding, it's a way of getting young pretty girls on stage with little or no work and getting their friends and family in the crowd supporting them, once again proving bodybuilding is more about business than sport.

Sorry for the rant but I feel sorry for the girls who do actually train and wasted their time and money on what appears to be a ****fest.


----------



## LeeB (Oct 5, 2011)

Totally agree with this extreme! its a case of bums on seats and ca$h from tickets with this class... sadly, by the numbers of girls entering, there obviously is a competitive market for it... but do they really know/care how they want to judge it?


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

I used to think the same, and was extremely sceptical about the class. Having studied results and seen the class at one competition I had started to understand what I thought was the 'look' they are looking for. There's a lot of confusion and inconsistency in some of the ladies classes, which I saw at Toned level-and which confused the hell out of friends both in and out of the sport. One reason I can't wait to get into Trained and then Physique because I feel I'll be freer to explore the level of development I can acheive without wondering too much about being too muscular, cut or not cut enough.

Some Toned girls have gone on to do well in bikini - yet others are heading towards Trained.

At the NABBA finals you had the opposite, competitors who'd qualified in one class who wanted to compete in that class but who were told no, then some of us were afraid of being moved into Trained. There's also been competitors moved around at UKBFF classes, BF entrants told they are BBing and suddenly having to perform a different set of poses. To me it's bonkers to be in a class where you are marked down for being too muscular it's bodybuilding after all. I think with women there's such a variety of shapes, strengths and weaknesses it's difficult to put down exact guidelines (apart from in the more 'open' Physique/Trained Figure/Bbing classes).

I do know of a girl who's worked very hard for bikini and it's brought her into the sport having never trained or followed a bodybuilding diet before. Unfortunately interest in women's bodybuilding was waning, Toned, Bikini and BF appear to attract many more entrants than plain old BBing did and some competitors may move on up which would be a good thing.


----------



## Farrah (May 31, 2012)

I didnt feel comfortable doing bikini class if im honest, i made the decision to try it and ive learnt my lesson from it, at weigh in some girls were atleast 10kilos less than me at weigh in and 1 of my legs prob made both of theres put together, no disrespect to the bikini girls but they were beautiful and did have lovely mid sections but majority had very small bums, if you look at IFBB bikini girls there lower sections are alot bigger.. they have sweeps in there quads and bigger bums just have very small midsections and still roundness to there shoulders but it seems in the UK they are wanting a very straight figure which men like to look at. I feel that i am better suited now to competing in toned figure in Nabba for the rest of year, and next year i am taking a huge change and not competing for the year but training to become 'trained' figure. I have spent a couple of years properly training to gain quality muscle and shape and ive started to make better gains, even more so that i am now having to back off training my lower body so that my upper body can catch up, i dont want to go backwards and realised that by doing that class i would in actual fact be going backwards in my bodybuilding career. I take this sport very seriously and want to do well in it and achieve. I eat and train like an athlete. Regardless what people may of thought about me at bikini i got on that stage with 5 weeks of dieting and put myself through hardtimes along with moving and starting a new job etc, most people would of given up as it would of been to much to take on in just over a month but i didnt. Also my tattoos go against me as a bikini competitor. Plus it felt strange getting told to do a quarter turn and not being able to show off muscle i had to constantly remind myself not to tense too much etc.

So my decision is that im going to focus back to toned figure for the rest of the year, im going to do my guest spot at the MR cheshire show and then im going to compete at the Nabba England and try my hardest to qualify for the universe. Ive carried on with my diet, and its going to be very hard the next few weeks, im on operation lean and im going to do it... i will not fail. Im going to show everyone what im really made of and get appreciated on stage for the hardwork i do put in. I cry and sweat and ache when im at the gym... i hurt and pant when im doing my cardio... i try and swallow my turkey mince everyday and imagen its something else because thats how hungry i am to prove my point and do well.. Extreme have given me the best support and advice and have helped me achieve what i have already, so watch this space!


----------



## Farrah (May 31, 2012)

View attachment 4534


obvouisly im the one with the purple hair lol x


----------



## Farrah (May 31, 2012)

View attachment 4535
View attachment 4536


Theres one i took on my phone to give u a closer up idea of how my shape was and then theres a backstage one of a few of us girls ... any opinions or constructive critisicm welcome xx


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

It's difficult to see your figure in those photos apart from your very slender waistline. Good luck with your continued diet, I would have thought you need a bit more muscle and a bit more definition, also think posing and stage presence can make a big difference to Toned as well - look at some photos of the top girls, they all tend to be very polished and have a certain way of holding themselves.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Farrah given what you said about the issues with toned in your post earlier in the year(http://www.musclechat.co.uk/general-discussion/36822-toned-figure-nabba-bikini-ukbff-3.html) what will you be doing differently to address the issues you saw like your height going against you??


----------



## ElleMac (Sep 20, 2011)

Well done for having a go at a different class and federation Farrah, you did well. I agree it's hard to see your physique in the photos, but just my opinion on all of it... I think it's important not to take it too seriously. It's not a sport where you get paid for it. Enjoy the year round process of training and building your body, that's my favourite part. I enjoy keeping fit and feeling healthy and strong  I'm sure the politics of all the classes, feds etc will ALWAYS be debated but if you enjoy your time on stage, you look how you believe you should and want to look, you learn something and you take something away from it... Then you've gained loads  I made a decision not to let it consume me too much. I enjoy it for the process and the journey. Not everyone will like your destination! I'm 5'9" and Kelley (who Paul helps) told me on the day to work that as an advantage, being tall you're long, and slender, with long limbs and you can stand out and move gracefully, good luck in your journey and well done for deciding to go on to compete again xx


----------



## LeeB (Oct 5, 2011)

without sounding pervy you look to have an eye catching natural shape and are really well proportioned for the stage! As paul says its hard to tell from these pics but in terms of progress... thats the good thing with this sport - you sculpt the physique YOU want so from now as long as you have a clear idea in your head where you want to be its just a matter of time and hard work to get there!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

The other thing Farrah is I think you are relatively new to the sport (sorry if I am wrong) it takes time for some to find what suits you best with regards to class and/or federation, I do understand your frustration and confusion with the Toned class I am also frustrated when I see some results of shows but I do believe it is getting better (but I am bias  ) anyway all the best for the England I have a class 1 guy in the show so may be there.......


----------



## Farrah (May 31, 2012)

Paul ive trained very hard since competing at the north west and have made some development/changes, when doing the bikini class i wasnt allowed to show my gains as i didnt believe for bikini u were meant to be lean/vascular, show any signs of heavy muscle, therefore now that i am going to do the England ill be making sure im crisp, lean etc to show off my gains. I practise my posing everyday in the mirror, morning and evening and in my routine will be showing more poses rather than 'dancing' Ive learnt also how to show off parts of my physique better than perhaps i have in previous competitions. You've judged me a couple of times so you've probably had a rough idea of what u thought to believe ive been lacking.

Thankyou Elle, i enjoy the sport massivley and thats why i want to do so well in it,and having drive, determination, and a goal is what is seeing me through, i will admitt its been hard because ive had no time of dieting/training etc really since March 2010. xx

Thankyou Lee, I believe my upper torso is perhaps longer than my legs, even though my legs do probably look longer, i will be posting more progress pictures up until the england so any constructive critisicm would be appreciated! and dont worry i dnt think ure pervy lol! nice to have a compliment


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Farrah you posing at the north west was for me not the right type of posing to show off your physique so am happy you have addressed this as I really do think it will progress you further, for me toned class is to have a certain hardness to the muscle that does not give vascularity (noticeable) I do think in the recent pics in this thread you meet the criteria as at the north west I thought you looked a little over dieted but now you seem (hard to tell in some pics) to have again addressed this.......these are only my opinions Farrah I hope they doesn't come across as criticism in a bad way as this is not how it is meant.

I am judging at the Chester show which I believe you are guest posing at?? So I will see you there


----------



## Farrah (May 31, 2012)

Got taken a look at last night and im well on track for the England which im more than happy with... im far much more leaner, when im posing i can see the improvements that i wanted to address. Im making sure my posing is very professional this time, i want to make an impact, i want to show my physique off far better therefore i have practiced day and night everyday.

Trained chest and tris last night... safe to say the tris were burning lol!

Yes Paul im guest posing at the Cheshire show which im very excited about, means people get a sneek peak of what i look like two weeks out from the England, so im hoping that people are impressed with my hardwork and dedication that i have put in. My routine im doing is so much more different to anything ive done before too so cant wait for people to see that also. No i dont see it as bad, i just think its hard when i know you've judged me a few times at comps since 2010. Thankyou though all constructive critiscism i do take on board.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

It is only my opinion Farrah other judges may disagree, look forward to getting a sneak peak on the 13th


----------



## Farrah (May 31, 2012)

Sorry i havent been updating my journal/blog whichever you'd like to call it in a while... been a busy wee bee with work, gym etc.

As you may or may not know im doing a guest spot at the Mr Chesire Show this saturday which im very much looking forward too, my outfit im going to wear isnt going to give too much away either, because i dont want all my body revealed before my main competition which is the Nabba England, which is also 2 weeks away Sunday. Cant believe how quickly its come around. I also have the Sportex to look forward to next weekend. So its all systems go! Which in actual fact is crazy because i dont know how im keeping perky.... im not so much on a ketogenic diet im on a very low carb diet at the moment, probably around 50g carbs at most per day! The rest protien, Im now using Extreme Branch Chain Aminos before Cardio and before Training which is what gets converted into energy for me at present. Cardio is still an hour in the morning and 1hour in the evening. I am no longer training my quads apart from when there trained through cardio, but still training calfs and hamstrings, this is because my lower part of my body responds quicker than my upper half, and also i need my proportions to look exactly right, as ive been very much working on all aspects of my shoulders, bi,tri's and back, as some of them were my weaker points in past competitions. My weight training is very much lower weights and higher reps on most and some pre-exhaustion.

My new bikini is getting done by the beautiful Tracey Abbott to which im very excited, i wanted to pull out all the stops for the England! 

Moreover, posing practice is going very well, Ive learnt how to have great poise with grace and stance professionally, knowing when to tense what part of me! Theres no more poke out of the glutes, ( well un-neccessary poking out i mean) Ive leant how to move around in my quater turns in a better way also, which i found quite hard at first but now ive got the hack of it .. well i hope!

Anyways I hope that a few fimiliar faces will come up at the Mr Cheshire and if not i look forward to seeing people at either the Sportex or the England.

Ill try and get some progress pics up from the past weeks soonish and some from the weekend! 

Ps. I HATE being cold! always cold hahahahaha


----------



## Farrah (May 31, 2012)

Really enjoyed my guest pose at the MR Chesire yesterday was a succesful day.. had a glitch with the removng of my gun holster but hey ho.. was soo fun, i thought id post a couple of pics that the photographer sent... no ive got 2 weeks until the England and very happy.. had some awsome feedbck frm people at the show... im glad everyone saw the changes and how i wanted to present myself more professionally!


----------



## Farrah (May 31, 2012)

View attachment 4642
View attachment 4643
here are two of the pics


----------



## roadrunner11466868009 (Mar 28, 2011)

Looking realy good. I like the tats.


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

Lovely photos, but still quite difficult to tell how you look regards a bodybuilding competition. You do look better in your presentation which will help.

Agree re the poking out of your bum, it didn't do anything for you.


----------



## Farrah (May 31, 2012)

View attachment 4645
GI JANE Guest poser lol!


----------



## LBREED (Jul 19, 2011)

Was an impressive routine farrah  xx


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

Have a good one today :cheer2:


----------



## Farrah (May 31, 2012)

Hello everyone,

I competed at the Nabba England and i didnt place, I had very good feedback from girls that have competed with me before who all said that i looked complelety different in regards to my physique and overall stage presence, there was an amazing line up of girls and i thought id looked the best i ever did, but after speaking with one of the judges i was told that my posing and routine and figure was good, but was told that i was overweight, that i atleast needed some more pounds off me, i was told my 'look' was much better when i was competing at the start of the year, however once again this is still confusing to myself as once again judges had different views then too, ive learnt so much this year, and this year was my last year competing as a toned figure competitor, ive learnt to realise my physique and my body structure isnt suited to the the more feminine girly classes i guess, and they seem to be looking for more of a different package as to what i have, im going to have a full year out and concentrate on making lean gains and not loosing focus on what i know i could probably be better at, Trained figure will now be my chosen path, ive had a dabble in a couple of things this year and looking back at pictures etc and speaking to my sponsors we all feel its the right path for me, plus i need a break from the world of diets and loosing my marbles  its been ongoing since 2010 and now is rest and focus and build, so i can make a positive comeback and impact in 2014. I will post some pictures of my final look/result from nabba england also . Thankyou again for the people that have watched my wee blog and for supporting me xxx


----------



## Farrah (May 31, 2012)

View attachment 4739
View attachment 4740
View attachment 4741
View attachment 4742
View attachment 4743


----------



## Farrah (May 31, 2012)

The first two pics are action shots taken by wayne brown, the 3rd pic im 2nd in from left where i think my shoulders and tri's etc look good i think my posing is strong in this picture. In the 4th picture im 2nd in from the right again... its the best my back and lats have ever looked in a pose and guess what NO sticking out bum bum!! haha! and the last pic at the bottom im 2nd in from the right and this was the complete line up... and id like to add i was in the last callout and i wudnt say from looking at this i would of been seen as what some of the judges thought... still confused but im guessing politics has some part to play... head up.. stay strong.. keep smiling.. i was proud regardless.. gutted i never placed.. but everyday is a learning day x


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Bodybuilding Barbie said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I competed at the Nabba England and i didnt place, I had very good feedback from girls that have competed with me before who all said that i looked complelety different in regards to my physique and overall stage presence, there was an amazing line up of girls and i thought id looked the best i ever did, but after speaking with one of the judges i was told that my posing and routine and figure was good, but was told that i was overweight, that i atleast needed some more pounds off me, i was told my 'look' was much better when i was competing at the start of the year, however once again this is still confusing to myself as once again judges had different views then too, ive learnt so much this year, and this year was my last year competing as a toned figure competitor, ive learnt to realise my physique and my body structure isnt suited to the the more feminine girly classes i guess, and they seem to be looking for more of a different package as to what i have, im going to have a full year out and concentrate on making lean gains and not loosing focus on what i know i could probably be better at, Trained figure will now be my chosen path, ive had a dabble in a couple of things this year and looking back at pictures etc and speaking to my sponsors we all feel its the right path for me, plus i need a break from the world of diets and loosing my marbles  its been ongoing since 2010 and now is rest and focus and build, so i can make a positive comeback and impact in 2014. I will post some pictures of my final look/result from nabba england also . Thankyou again for the people that have watched my wee blog and for supporting me xxx


Farah i am glad that everyone seemed to be pleased with your new look and stage presence as i was when i saw you at the chester show, not all judges are going to agree that is the nature of the sport no matter the federation of class this is why there are so many sitting at the table.

one question the feedback being mostly positive but having the judges said you need to lose more pounds for the Toned class do you think you can make the extreme leanness needed for the Trained figure class?

can i ask Farah what exactly do you mean by politics i see this term being bandered around pretty openly these days without any explanation what politics have what part to play? do you not just feel on that day the girls who did place where just better? i had the last callout at the Universe but placed 9th you cannot determine placings by callouts.


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

PScarb said:


> Farah i am glad that everyone seemed to be pleased with your new look and stage presence as i was when i saw you at the chester show, not all judges are going to agree that is the nature of the sport no matter the federation of class this is why there are so many sitting at the table.
> 
> one question the feedback being mostly positive but having the judges said you need to lose more pounds for the Toned class do you think you can make the extreme leanness needed for the Trained figure class?
> 
> can i ask Farah what exactly do you mean by politics i see this term being bandered around pretty openly these days without any explanation what politics have what part to play? do you not just feel on that day the girls who did place where just better? i had the last callout at the Universe but placed 9th you cannot determine placings by callouts.


Paul

I too keep hearing the word's politics bandied about especially regards women's classes across UKBFF and NABBA, and I'm never quite sure what to to say about it and it can be all too easy to get wrapped up in that one(I know from personal experience).

Having looked at photos of the successful Toned Figure competitors at the Universe(many of whom qualified at the England) I can see they still display a good level of conditioning, with small rounded muscles and shapely legs with some definition. Trained Figure takes the conditioning much further, along with adding a bit more muscle. Many athletes doing Trained are still fairly compact when stage ready, they are simply more ripped.


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Politics, I would say that's when someone who ends up placing higher than they should because of the friends they keep, where they train, who got them ready, where they buy their "supplementation", who sponsors them, I could go on and on.

Anyone who thinks politics, or should we say nepotism, doesn't come into it at times is either deluded or lying.


----------



## ElleMac (Sep 20, 2011)

Well done Farrah, you've a lovely shape! You looked stunning on stage. You've the best behind you, just persevere hun. As I said to you in Manchester, believe in yourself and do it for yourself and not for anybody else or their approval. Once you set a personal goal, it takes that sense of the necessity to place or impress anyone out of the equation. You achieved what you set out to do: you wanted to bring a different package to the stage, improve your posing etc, and that's what you did. So that's all that matters! The rest is irrelevant. See you soon hun xXx


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Extreme said:


> Politics, I would say that's when someone who ends up placing higher than they should because of the friends they keep, where they train, who got them ready, where they buy their "supplementation", who sponsors them, I could go on and on.
> 
> Anyone who thinks politics, or should we say nepotism, doesn't come into it at times is either deluded or lying.


maybe it does Doug from time to time, but it seems that it is used as an excuse these days for not placing in the top 3 or 6 etc....i am confused to why Farah is using the word for her placing at the England?? what politics would come into play there??

to be fair it does not come into it as much as many seem to believe maybe just maybe if a competitor just took a step back and took their placing and said "i was not good enough this time" instead of to immediately jump on the "Politics" bandwagon when the word is used it would actually means something


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

ElleMac said:


> Well done Farrah, you've a lovely shape! You looked stunning on stage. You've the best behind you, just persevere hun. As I said to you in Manchester, believe in yourself and do it for yourself and not for anybody else or their approval. Once you set a personal goal, it takes that sense of the necessity to place or impress anyone out of the equation. You achieved what you set out to do: you wanted to bring a different package to the stage, improve your posing etc, and that's what you did. So that's all that matters! The rest is irrelevant. See you soon hun xXx


totally agree Elle......well said


----------



## Guns &amp; Buns (Dec 30, 2011)

Farrah are you wanting to do trained class now??


----------



## ElleMac (Sep 20, 2011)

If you achieve a trained figure physique in a year, then I take my hat off to you, I was always under the impression it would take longer than that. I'm aiming for trained eventually, but I know it'll take me 3-4 years or even more- if muscle was that easy to build I would be over the moon, as trained figure is the look I much prefer!


----------



## Farrah (May 31, 2012)

Firstly my answers to your question Paul, In regards to reaching the lean-ness required for Trained Figure, I would definetley do my utmost to achieve it, the only reason why different classes hold back on either getting extremley lean or extremley dry etc is because Toned Figure never wanted to originally see stirations, seperations, hardness and it also states that in the rules of toned figure, also stating that you would get marked down, however you must agree as im sure many would, in most circumstances in most areas its been the hardest girls or the girls that have enhanced there physique by other means, but i dont want to go down that road. In reference to the term 'politics' I am saying that in both UKBFF and Nabba I have learnt that it can sometimes ( not always) come down to who you know or how much you get seen in the sport, what sponsors you do or do not have, and if im really honest, id never mention names, but i was even told by a judge who is also a friend of mine that he was sat having dinner with some of the top Nabba Judges and that apparently it looks far better if youve enhanced your female assets eg. Breast Augmentation etc, if your more sexy in your routine, if you have long hair daft things like that, of course im not saying I believe it. because id like to stay open minded and would like to believe that everyone is looked at upon there overall physique,presence,poise, professionalism etc.

There was a fantastic line up of girls to which i would never say different and the Top 3/4 definetley deserved there placings 110% , but what i dont appreciate is when your not getting a fair look at in both my eyes and other peoples, its not a case of im bitter or feel that i most definetley deserved better, i was more upset because even from looking at pictures i know i shouldnt of been in the last call out with certain girls at the show.

Thankyou Elle your comments are always appreciated and you have always been supported, my aim is to be ready to try my first trained figure comp at the end of 2014, it would most certainly not be at the beginning, and i would only do it if i felt i was looking at a certain standard, the problem is because ive been dieting for comps since 2010 i havent had a proper chance to gain the extra quality muscle, but believe it or not, although it doesnt look it to some extent on certain areas i can gain muscle quick, its just i have weaknesses like everyone else, and my shoulders and back would need to play catch up and im willing to put myself through my paces and work hard, im going to make lean gains and 'bulk' with a clean diet, therefore not straining myself when it does come to be eventually dieting and i dont want to be someone thats off season and look out of shape, i still want people to see that im doing it the right way and the more productive beneficial way. I would also need to get my abdominal area alot deeper and harder.

Hi Laura long time no speak hope your well, yes i have had a long hard think, when dablling in different cattegories/feds this year, i needed to get my head straight and understand what i wanted to achieve most and discussed it long and hard, if people strip me bare when im not dieted down im very much more suited to a trained figure girl, ive always been bulkier and heavier naturally and once again as i said before looking at photos from the england i do feel im stockier, not because im overweight or need to loose x amount of pounds its because ive always been a bigger built girl, when i was younger i was a backstroke and breaststroke swimmer and got as far as GB trails, i was also a Discuss thrower and Shot putter in my athletics team and played Rugby for women, therefore that always gave me that bolder look. I feel i will find it more easier, than trying to achieve a bikini or a toned figure look and i feel i could make positive gains plus girls like Racheal Grice, Lynsey Beattie, Jody Shuttleworth, Cee Oliver, Jayne Tingle and my favourtie idol of them all Rosie Harte are the figures that i love and would aspire to be, plus they all remain feminine.


----------



## ElleMac (Sep 20, 2011)

Fair play to you my dear  when you say girls have enhanced their physiques by other means and it isn't a road you want to go down, are you talking about gear? Plenty of women win toned figure or place highly and they also compete in natural federations... And I know for a fact that some girls use gear and say they don't, you know who I'm talking about! Entering into trained figure will probably mean the majority (but not all) of the girls aren't natural... Sorry to have a rant, it's not necessarily aimed at you, but I heard someone at the nabba comp I competed in too saying they were at an unfair disadvantage as some women use steroids- well, compete solely in natural federations then LOL!

Aye we all have weak points, mine is my bum and legs, maybe we should train opposite body parts together (if that makes sense) every few weeks? Although I think I have good muscle mass in my quads, hams and glutes. Just fat to get off!

I'm going off the point now anyway, I'm sure I'll see you soon? Xx


----------



## ElleMac (Sep 20, 2011)

But then again, you could be talking about breast enhancements LOL  xxx

Sent from my HTC Desire S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Farrah you sat with a judge who sat with other judges that said something about having a boob job?? I still don't see why you use the term politics Extreme are a quality company that supports NABBA and to be fair Farrah you are not a well known name to have the word politics applied to (no disrespect intended) and yes you are correct that you have to hold back on strait ions and the like for toned but you have still some way to go in my opinion to fully meet the criteria you and others may disagree but if you look at someone like Nikki Bentham then that is the tone and condition you should aim for and achieve before even contemplating trained, another example would be Jo Stranger or Laura both great toned girls achieve the same condition and muscle tone they have.

You mention about not being prepared to enhance your physique I am assuming you also mean fat burning drugs? Of all types well to be a strong trained figure girl you need to push those boundaries, I am not saying this is something you cannot achieve at some point but my advice would be to aim to look like the girls I have mentioned non have striations, deep muscle separation and hard muscle by the way but all 3 have been or are at the top of the ladder in the toned class aim to duplicate them first.......


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

ElleMac said:


> But then again, you could be talking about breast enhancements LOL  xxx
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire S using Tapatalk 2


This is what I thought.


----------



## Farrah (May 31, 2012)

hahahaha im concerned to all your replies.. either it sounded different to how i meant as it was the end of a working day or i cant write or speak properly hahaha!!

Yes i meant boobies!

It doesnt bother me using anthing to enhance or help in regards to training or physique, if i feel it will benefit me then of course i would research and make sure of any side effects etc et before hand but im certainly not against it, i put my hands up to people who have incredible physiques by means of doing it naturally.. think its bloody superb!!! But even the thought of no pick me ups before cardio.. gee whizz id die off lol!

Paul bottom line is.. and simple way of me explaining.. im proud of what ive achieved, thankful of all people around me.. im being sensible taking time out... and im going to improve my physique and next year we will see how its looking... i can only go forward and upwards... so its head down.. quiet.. get on with it... prob sweat and tears.. but im excited.. what will be will be... but ultimatley id love to be good enough to get with the rest of the trained girls.. that reply hopefully is clearer and makes more sense! lol!


----------



## Farrah (May 31, 2012)

and paul you dont offend me dafty... youve been very supportive since us chatting at the cheshire so im grateful


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Where's the purple hair gone???


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Bodybuilding Barbie said:


> Paul bottom line is.. and simple way of me explaining.. im proud of what ive achieved, thankful of all people around me.. im being sensible taking time out... and im going to improve my physique and next year we will see how its looking... i can only go forward and upwards... so its head down.. quiet.. get on with it... prob sweat and tears.. but im excited.. what will be will be... but ultimatley id love to be good enough to get with the rest of the trained girls.. that reply hopefully is clearer and makes more sense! lol!


Now this is the way to go, i have no doubt at all you have the fire in your belly to improve and move up in the placings and i wish you all the very best..


Bodybuilding Barbie said:


> and paul you dont offend me dafty... youve been very supportive since us chatting at the cheshire so im grateful


i am glad about this Farah as many cannot take constructive criticism i am very glad you are not one of these and has seen my comments as support as this is how it is intended, you have a good team behind you coupled with a good attitude to improve......


----------



## Guns &amp; Buns (Dec 30, 2011)

Hi Farrah, I have been reading your posts want to give you some constructive criticism-

I have also been told that yes- judges might prefer girls with longer hair than shorter hair, might not like your bikini, prefer brazilians to uk girls etc etc- but they still have criteria to follow. girls who have implants don't necessarily do better?? - girls who have placed top over the last 2 years dont have implants- me, Jo, sally, nikki, ?? when you say you need your abs deeper and harder - catherine hosker doesnt have any abs- you do need to show a slight bit of abs i think but this will come out when you diet down enough .- If you turn up with hard and deep abs you will get marked down for it. Have you compared your photos and figure to other girls and had a look at how you can improve to place higher? To be honest Farrah you are a long way off having a figure like rosie, rach, jodie etc - if thats what you aspire to be like then thats great. you need to be realistic about your goals too. I think you may need some more muscle because when you diet down, then you will have that more firm look- "hard look" in your opinion. But your diet can also give you that look too. Do you do your own research and look at your competitors who are doing well. I think you need maybe not ask so many people their opinion and have a look yourself and see where you could improve. You have been competing a good few years now so you should know what you should be aiming for? Yes you looked the best you have this year and doug / Jo have done a fantastic job getting you ready. Have you watched the 2011 britain DVD? Look at nikki bentham last year , she was too hard and a bit too lean but you can see the muscle she has in her arse and legs and the shape.- then this year she came in more full and softer- but because she has that muscle there , that gave her that firm/ but full look that has given her the Miss world, miss Britain and miss uni title This year.

Why not take a year out and train hard, and go for toned again. Do you really want to get on stage along side - Jodie , lesley ann and linda gartside so soon? I wouldn't! I think you need bigger caps on your shoulders, and need to work on your arse and legs. In bodybuilding, everyone is quick to tell you how amazing you are - because you are compared to a normal person! But you need to listen to peoples feedback and take it on board. Rather than saying its because people have boob jobs or its because of who they know that is why they are winning- Mike Sullivan gave nikki 2nd and the Russian 1st - so it isn't as biased as you think. And I came from leeds to do a Cumbria show and I got first- so it cant be bias. You say you wil find it easier to do trained that trying to achieve a bikini or toned look- Farrah you have to get your body fat so low it will be twice as hard to achieve, and if you haven't managed to achieve a toned look that the judges want how can you achieve a trained look? Have you spoken to anyone who does trained to find out how hard it is to diet? Cos its much harder than dieting for trained. Im just being honest with you chick. if Extreme and judges are tellign you were to improve then you need to take it on board and focus work on that and come back nextyear with the improvements - rather than saying its cos people have got bigger boobs and they are friends with the judges. xx


----------



## ElleMac (Sep 20, 2011)

I would take on board the reply from Guns & Buns, I'm literally nodding my head reading it! You've got bundles of constructive criticism to work with here hun, I would also aim to get up there at a national toned figure standard then move across to trained. I've even seen girls move from bikini to figure, they used bikini to take the time to work at building themselves up then move to figure (after taking some time out). I would take the advice to take the time out, build some more muscle, then come back into toned, see how you're looking, then consider dieting right down for trained. And as was said, only you can take a look at yourself and tell yourself where you need to go with it. A mish mash of lots of opinions could leave you confused. Good luck xxx


----------



## Farrah (May 31, 2012)

Got rid of the purple hair dorsey.. au naturale now!!! 

Thanks Paul, like i said i always am willing to listen to others.. but i mainly listen to what doug and jo say as they take care of me and may i add are also encouraging me to educate myself in all aspects of the sport so i can develop physically and mentally and know more about what im doing whether it be learning about the nutrition aspect and the reasoning behind why im eating what im eating, supplementation and most importantly educating me with whats best for what muscle groups when training and ways of getting the best out of my training, which i find very interesting and very humbling that im fortunate enough to have such knowledge passed to me.

Laura i think you may of read what i said slighty wrong... ive already stated that im taking a year out and im not saying that straight away id put myself up against someone like Linda Gartside im not daft enough in that respect lol. Im saying that i want to compete at that level and i want to achieve that look and im willing to dedicate myself to it, i understand dieting and training and dieting down etc is all very different and will be alot harder and i appreciate it. When i mention about people like Rosie, im not saying im ever gonna get to physque level im just saying that shes an inspiration to me, like someone who id look up to because i think that every aspect of what they do is amazing, along with some of the other names i mentioned.

To be fair its not a case of i havent done well in toned figure since i started, ive achieved a 2nd, two 3rds a 4th and 2 5ths, a britain invite, 2 novice britain invites and 2 guest spots, so i wouldnt say i feel ive underachieved or done badly as some athletes train for years and years and still never get top 6. I know i havent got a 1st yet, but its a goal. In regards to you saying me not achieving a look that the judges wanted, ive always asked for feedback and sometimes asked for judging score sheets, I got told in 2011 that i was too lean in the abdominal area and then near the end of 2011 to 'thin' then i was told to be fuller for 2012, not be so 'hard' on the abs and focus on my shape, so i came back did that, in 1 comp placed higher than the year before and in the next one placed 1 lower than the year before, then it was a case of more feedback then getting told work on rear delts, fair comment.. my shoulders have always always been a weakness, and my posing technique... so i went away and did that... ihavent trained my legs and bum as much these past 12weeks due to working on my upper half as it was alot smaller.. and my bottom half was always bigger as it responded quicker, therefore i didnt wanna put on more size on my bottom half and then look completley uneasy on the eye, it wudnt of been symmetrically pleasing.. therefore in the time frame i had tried to do the best i could with it to achieve an inbetween. Like i said before there i respect what you've said, and like what i said to paul what will be will be.. for all i know i could look great end of 2013 heading into 2014 .. but i definetley will not be getting back on stage till 2014, maybe not even till the end of 2014, so i am being practical in that sense.

can i please stress to everyone on my blog though that im not saying its about boobs arse and teeth.. im well aware that top girls including nikki bentham dont have plastic surgery or owt like that.. im not saying that and i also said that i dont believe it, but i do not that some people get a look in because of a name, whether as the majority work extremley hard and deserve there winnings, i would never be judgemental or disregarding to any athlete in the sport.


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

I've told Farrah she needs to learn;

1. patience - it takes time

2. learn - she needs to speak less and listen more

3. understanding - of training, nutrition, her own body

4. to drive - not being able to drive is a massive drawback in this sport

5. ignore the magazines - sitting looking at the pro's doesn't make you any better

6. spend less time on fukcing Facebook and more time reading about nutrition.

When I came to bodybuilding I knew nothing, had no coach, learned from my mistakes and never nailed my condition in any of my shows. I quit my job and went back into education, partly for a new career and partly because the career choice would complement my bodybuilding.

Three years later I was about to start my diet for the NABBA Scotland and was given a year to live due to a birth defect which luckily was fixed in time to save my life, that was done 10 years ago but it also meant I would never be able to bodybuild again so I use the knowledge I gained to help others.

Knowledge is king in bodybuilding, for anyone looking to improve and even more so for anyone looking to compete, you must educate yourself to the best of your ability. Taking others advice blindly leaves you wide open to never reaching your own potential.


----------



## Farrah (May 31, 2012)

Forgot how much I love you Doug... loving number 6!

Well i thought id end my blog/progress by putting up pics of me from when i started out at 2010 till now.

Thanks for people that followed my blog... but like doug says its time for me to be patient, learn, understand.... because the driving part i cant see it happening with all the roundabouts in swindon and crazy daisy drivers on the road round here and the facebook thing well what do people expect im living somewhere with no pals i need it in my life hahahaha


----------



## Farrah (May 31, 2012)

View attachment 4757
View attachment 4758
View attachment 4759
View attachment 4760
View attachment 4761


----------



## Farrah (May 31, 2012)

1st lot od pictures are all from 2010.. nabba England my 1st ever comp.. and the professional ones were done 6 weeks out from my comps


----------



## Farrah (May 31, 2012)

*of
View attachment 4762
View attachment 4763


----------



## Farrah (May 31, 2012)

two from 2011 north west where i qualified for the britain that year


----------



## Farrah (May 31, 2012)

View attachment 4764
View attachment 4765


----------



## Farrah (May 31, 2012)

1 from the north west top 6, one from lakes classic and one from mr southport guest spot all at the start of this year  April- June


----------



## Farrah (May 31, 2012)

And ive already put my ones up from a couple of weeks ago so i dont need to put them up again! Overall great experince and range of different looks


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

Farah

I personally like the middle look from 2011, but with perhaps a little more definition on arms and legs without shredding the 6 pack. This is the trouble us women have, there's always one body part which comes in first - usually upper body(for me it's the opposite) and to bring legs in most end up having a shredded upper body. Trick is create balance using training and diet(I put training first because although overall condition is 80%diet, shape is directly related to training).


----------

